# Problem Adding Correct Sized Avatar



## Emjaynie

Can anyone suggest why i'm failing at loading my avatar?  It is within the size guidelines, ie., it's 80x70 and only 8 kb in size, and jpeg, plenty small enough.  

OK as soon as i posted this, i noticed my avatar is there (so i edited with this added para) ... EVEN THOUGH it repeatedly told me the UPLOAD FAILED ... go figure!?  Thanks anyway.


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome to the forums, Emjaynie,

You have already learned an important lesson about the vB forum software:  _Sometimes_ the messages are accurate...


----------



## jann

Emjaynie said:


> It is within the size guidelines, ie., it's 80x70 and only *8* kb in size,


Was this a typo?  Just for the sake of completeness...

Your *avatar* appears next to your username in your posts.  Current size limits (listed here) are as follows: _
The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB (whichever is smaller)_.

Size limits for your *profile picture*, which is visible on your profile page and not in your posts, are slightly more generous (source): _
The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 64.0 KB (whichever is smaller) _

At any rate, I'm glad you got it working!


----------



## Emjaynie

jann said:


> Was this a typo?  Just for the sake of completeness...
> 
> Your *avatar* appears next to your username in your posts.  Current size limits (listed here) are as follows: _
> The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 2.0 KB (whichever is smaller)_.
> 
> Size limits for your *profile picture*, which is visible on your profile page and not in your posts, are slightly more generous (source): _
> The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 64.0 KB (whichever is smaller) _
> 
> 
> At any rate, I'm glad you got it working!




No, it wasn't a typo ... it was my brain late at night, thinking it remembered the size limit as 20kb, and obviously sadly mistaken.  However, that makes it even more interesting as to why the avatar actually did load, since it's outside the kilobyte limit ... for avatars, that is ......... and i now realize that i uploaded the photo to avatar instead of to profile pic ... so thanks, mystery solved!


----------



## Fergbot

Hi,

I am trying to upload a file from my computer, to use it as my avatar.

It's a jpeg image, 72x72 pixels, 1,76 Kb. I repeatedly get the "unable to save image" message.

...what am I doing wrong??


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Fergbot,

This happens, apparently at random, from time to time.  I tried to upload a similar size
avatar to a test member ID recently, with the same results.  I'll send you a private message in a moment with a possible solution.

Regards,
cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks to you, Fergbot, we became aware of a problem with the forum software.  Mike found it and fixed it.  The avatar should be visible to you now.


----------



## Fergbot

Wonderful!!! Thank you so much, Cuchuflete and Mike!!!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, fortunately I found this thread before unnecessarily opening a new one.

There is something wrong with the process of adding or changing avatars and profile pictures. I have done both several times today, with all kind of results: several "unable to save" messages, ridiculously small avatars when uploading pictures within the allowed limits...

The avatar now showing next to my name is a JPEG that, as seen on my desk, is a 88 kB, 100 x 100 pixels, 72 dpi image. And I see some other avatars that are physycally larger and much sharper than mine. I don't understand.


----------



## COLOMBIANGIRL

Hi,
I am having problems with my profile pic. I can't uploading it. I't's 24kb  100x100   =(

please help.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hello. I think we posted in the wrong forum. I suggest you try in here, where things seem to move faster:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


----------



## jann

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hello. I think we posted in the wrong forum. I suggest you try in here, where things seem to move faster:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


No, this is the correct thread.  This question has nothing to  do with the forum upgrade, so why would some one post about it there? 

I can see your profile picture just fine, Columbian girl.  It's a dog.

Are you confusing your profile picture with your avatar?  Please see my post #3 above.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

jann said:


> No, this is the correct thread.  This question has nothing to  do with the forum upgrade, so why would some one post about it there?
> 
> I can see your profile picture just fine, Columbian girl.  It's a dog.
> 
> Are you confusing your profile picture with your avatar?  Please see my post #3 above.



Well, questions _do_ receive answers in that thread, and Columbian girl's question _could_ be related with the forum upgrade. although she _could_ be confusing profile pictures with avatars. Also, my previous question in here hasn't been anwered in more than a year.

If the size limit for avatars is 80 x 80 pixels or 2.0 kb (whichever is smaller), I still do not understand how I could upload an 88 kb, 100 x 100 pixels picture for my avatar.


----------



## COLOMBIANGIRL

yesterday i changed the dog picture of my profile and now i'm trying to upload the picture of myself wich  it is in a correct size 100x100 size and 21.7KB. but it says "the uploaded file failed".  
Thanks for your Help


----------



## Sowka

Hello Colombiangirl 

But the picture is present in your profile. Sometimes the system issues an error message, and works nevertheless. This is just to test our nerves, I believe


----------

